

Cats domesticated humans - dfranke
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/06/28/AR2007062802343.html?hpid=topnews

======
divia
This reminds me that a while back I read a theory
(<http://www.ornery.org/essays/warwatch/2005-06-19-1.html>) that dogs and
humans domesticated each other, and that "We remain deficient in the things
dogs did for us; they continue to depend on us to provide them with food and
protection.", and that "that dog brains and human brains underwent a shrinkage
about ten thousand years ago, again at the same time."

------
xirium
Eric Raymond suggests that hackers prefer cats rather than dogs (
<http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/miscellaneous.html> ). Do you agree? I
do.

~~~
dfranke
Yes. I know more hackers who own cats than own dogs. However, I'm acquainted
with ESR and we have acquaintances in common, so I'm not really an independent
data point.

